# Anche Diaz positivo al Covid



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.

Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


----------



## mark (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


Penso non si sia mai vista una cosa del genere, è assurdo assurdo.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Benvenuti su Scherzi a Parte.
Non possiamo chiedere un rinvio?
Non arriviamo a 11.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.



Vabbè basta dai,è diventato pesante anche seguire una squadra in queste condizioni.
Ovviamente solo a noi possono capitare tutte queste situazioni una dietro l'altra,incredibile.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Mai vista una situazione del genere in un club professionistico.
Mai.
Era successo una volta a me alla Uisp di giocare l’ultima di campionato con due in meno per defezioni varie (squalifiche, infortuni, problemi di droga etc)..


----------



## sampapot (15 Ottobre 2021)

no dai...non ci credo...le altre squadre zero e noi 2 positivi?


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Credo che abbiamo già battuto il record di più tesserati vaccinati nonostante il Covid: siamo a 3, forse 4 con Giroud.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Da che il calcio doveva essere uno svago per noi milanisti sta diventando una fonte di malessere psicofisico


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2021)

E non pensate sìa finita qui,fino a domani sera è ancora lunghissima.


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


Basta, basta! Non se ne può più cristo santo.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma poi sul sito scrivono “sta bene”.
Non era indisposto? 
Boh.


----------



## Solo (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vabbè basta dai,è diventato pesante anche seguire una squadra in queste condizioni.
> Ovviamente solo a noi possono capitare tutte queste situazioni una dietro l'altra,incredibile.


Ormai ogni giorno uno apre i siti di news o il forum per vedere chi è la nuova vittima, non se ne può veramente più porco cane.

Chissà quanti altri ne avrà contagiato adesso, porco cane.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E non pensate sìa finita qui,fino a domani sera è ancora lunghissima.



Pensiamo positivo : chissà se Diaz sarà riuscito ad infettarne qualcuno durante l'allenamento 
Ovviamente mi aspetto un tampone a pochi minuti dal fischio di inizio,con conseguente sostituzione del giocatore titolare con un ragazzo della primavera.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


Il destino ha un suo disegno: ci verrà a scovare tutti.

Chiamate un esorcista.
Basta.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


.


----------



## iceman. (15 Ottobre 2021)

Sto solo bestemmiando, ad una certa non se ne può davvero più.
I migliori sempre fuori, sempre.
Maignan, Theo, Diaz, Ibra.
Dai che facciamo tombola con Tomori e Kessie ....


admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Ottobre 2021)

in 30 anni che seguo il calcio non ho mai visto niente del genere. sono stremato, straziato, oltre l'esasperazione più totale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Ottobre 2021)

ringraziamo Rabiot, il paziente zero


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sto solo bestemmiando, ad una certa non se ne può davvero più.
> I migliori sempre fuori, sempre.
> Maignan, Theo, Diaz, Ibra.
> Dai che facciamo tombola con Tomori e Kessie ....



Ci manca solo Tomori...se dovesse farsi male o prendere anche lui il covid,è finita. 
Finita del tutto !


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> in 30 anni che seguo il calcio non ho mai visto niente del genere. sono stremato, straziato, oltre l'esasperazione più totale.


È così dall’infortunio di Ibra a novembre 2020 in Napoli-Milan.
Sono esausto.


----------



## Simo98 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


Ma solo i nostri si prendono sempre il covid? Cosa fanno si sbaciucchiano a vicenda?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Il gruppo squadra sarà anche negativo ma non mi fido, occhio a Rebic e a qualcun altro, spero non scoppi un focolaio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.



Siamo gli unici pirla.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il gruppo squadra sarà anche negativo ma non mi fido, occhio a Rebic e a qualcun altro, spero non scoppi un focolaio.



Vedrai che entro domani salterà qualcun altro positivo al covid.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


li abbiamo 11 da schierare? se si, abbiamo almeno 1 riserva, mirante a parte?


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma poi se il calciatore va testato solo in presenza di sintomi (così avevo letto, dovrei riguardare il protocollo) perché domani dovrebbero fare altri tamponi?


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


Voglio piangere


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Sia Theo sia Diaz dovrebbero essere entrambi vaccinati.
Theo sicuro,Diaz "dovrebbe"

Mi sa invece che in serie A siamo solo noi gli imbecilli che facciamo tamponi ai nostri tesserati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


Ma poi non è che si infettano Billi Ballo e Florenzi.
Si infettano Theo e Diaz.

Chi li fa questi tamponi, l'ovino?


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma poi se il calciatore va testato solo in presenza di sintomi (così avevo letto, dovrei riguardare il protocollo) perché domani dovrebbero fare altri tamponi?


Pioli ha detto che era indisposto


----------



## ventu84090 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Noi 4 positivi in 2 mesi..di tutte le altre 19 squadre di serie a solo Rabiot positivo in nazionale (no vax)
per me è statisticamente impossibile..gli altri non fanno i tamponi


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

Non mi sono spiegato.
Perché hanno fatto i tamponi agli altri?
Perché dovrebbero fare i tamponi anche domani?
Se io sono vaccinato e sto bene che tampone devo fare???????????


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Noi 4 positivi in 2 mesi..di tutte le altre 19 squadre di serie a solo Rabiot positivo in nazionale (no vax)
> per me è statisticamente impossibile..gli altri non fanno i tamponi


ma è ovvio,oppure li fanno e non comunicano la positività dei giocatori,come ha fatto la juve nella passata stagione.

Noi siamo sempe gli unici imbecilli,non ci credo che si infettano sempre e solo i nostri.
Ci manca solo un focolaio all'interno di milanello e facciamo bingo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Noi 4 positivi in 2 mesi..di tutte le altre 19 squadre di serie a solo Rabiot positivo in nazionale (no vax)
> per me è statisticamente impossibile..gli altri non fanno i tamponi



Ormai è evidente.
O scoppiano focolai a manetta nei prossimi giorni anche nelle altre squadre, o siamo solo degli allocchi.


----------



## JoKeR (15 Ottobre 2021)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Noi 4 positivi in 2 mesi..di tutte le altre 19 squadre di serie a solo Rabiot positivo in nazionale (no vax)
> per me è statisticamente impossibile..gli altri non fanno i tamponi


Come ho detto anche io.


----------



## Kaw (15 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma poi non è che si infettano Billi Ballo e Florenzi.
> Si infettano Theo e Diaz.
> 
> Chi li fa questi tamponi, l'ovino?


Comincio a pensare che siamo gli unici a fare tamponi. Se Theo e Diaz stavano così e così, io gli dico di starsene a casa qualche giorno, dico affaticamento muscolare, e appena si riprendono (di solito qualche giorno se sei pauci sintomatico) subito in campo.


----------



## Theochedeo (15 Ottobre 2021)

Si ma il problema è che il covid fa diventare uno straccio atleticamente


----------



## smallball (15 Ottobre 2021)

Mai vista una roba del genere...


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


3 che hanno preso il Covid in un mese e mezzo. O non sono vaccinati, o hanno fatto quello cinese che ha un'efficacia del ~30%

Solo a noi.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Appena uscita la notizia dell' "indisposizione" era palese fosse covid. Scritto appena uscita la notizia modestamente 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)




Vedi l'allegato 1359


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E non pensate sìa finita qui,fino a domani sera è ancora lunghissima.


a questo punto se ci fosse un cluster, tanto meglio, si rinvia la partita.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non mi sono spiegato.
> Perché hanno fatto i tamponi agli altri?
> Perché dovrebbero fare i tamponi anche domani?
> Se io sono vaccinato e sto bene che tampone devo fare???????????


perché sono stati a contatto con un positivo, e siccome chi è vaccinato può contagiarsi, è meglio per precauzione controllare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che siamo gli unici a fare tamponi. Se Theo e Diaz stavano così e così, io gli dico di starsene a casa qualche giorno, dico affaticamento muscolare, e appena si riprendono (di solito qualche giorno se sei pauci sintomatico) subito in campo.


Mi pare la cosa più plausibile


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma solo i nostri diventano positivi?
Gli altri se li fanno fare dai cuggini e noi solo tamponi supersensibili??


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

E per fortuna che coi vaccini era tutto finito. come no.


----------



## bmb (15 Ottobre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma solo i nostri diventano positivi?
> Gli altri se li fanno fare dai cuggini e noi solo tamponi supersensibili??


Impazzisco.


----------



## MarcoAlbertin (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a questo punto se ci fosse un cluster, tanto meglio, si rinvia la partita.



Guarda,a questo punto lo spero anche io  
Peccato non avere l'asl di Napoli a portata di mano


----------



## Prealpi (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ma è uno scherzo, mai visto qualcosa di simile, semplicemente assurdo


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


Squadra di giovani.. Forse un po' di spensieratezza di troppo? Situazione grottesca


----------



## gabri65 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Eh, ma allora a Wuhan sono tutti gobbi o indaisti.


----------



## diavolo (15 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> AC Milan comunica che Brahim Dìaz è risultato positivo ad un tampone effettuato oggi. Il calciatore sta bene ed è in isolamento a domicilio. Tutto il gruppo squadra è stato testato con esito negativo.
> 
> Seguirà un monitoraggio stretto con tamponi secondo le indicazioni fornite dalle autorità sanitarie competenti, che sono state subito informate.


Ma gli altri club li fanno i tamponi?


----------



## Gas (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> 3 che hanno preso il Covid in un mese e mezzo. O non sono vaccinati, o hanno fatto quello cinese che ha un'efficacia del ~30%
> 
> Solo a noi.


Guarda, conosco molte molte molte più persone che hanno preso il Covid dopo essersi vaccinate rispetto a quante ne conosco che lo hanno preso senza essere vaccinati. Per la cronaca io sono uno di quelli che l'hanno preso dopo il vaccino... Un anno e mezzo senza prenderlo, a luglio faccio le due dosi di Pfizer e subito a fine Agosto (!!!) l'ho preso... Sarà...


----------



## bmb (15 Ottobre 2021)

Due cose mi fanno rabbrividire:

Punto A) non si sentono casi di covid (specialmente per quanto riguarda i giocatori più importanti) da almeno un anno delle nostre avversarie

Punto B) abbiamo due contagi non collegati tra loro, perché Theo l'ha preso da rabbioso, ma Brahim? E soprattutto tra quanto diventeranno positivi Tomori e Leao?


----------



## bmb (15 Ottobre 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Guarda, conosco molte molte molte più persone che hanno preso il Covid dopo essersi vaccinate rispetto a quante ne conosco che lo hanno preso senza essere vaccinati. Per la cronaca io sono uno di quelli che l'hanno preso dopo il vaccino... Un anno e mezzo senza prenderlo, a luglio faccio le due dosi di Pfizer e subito a fine Agosto (!!!) l'ho preso... Sarà...


Sarà che quasi 8 su 10 ormai sono vaccinati e quindi statisticamente i vaccinati si contagiano più dei non vaccinati. Attenzione però: si contagiano, non si ammalano.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Basta fare tamponi


----------



## Gas (15 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sarà che quasi 8 su 10 ormai sono vaccinati e quindi statisticamente i vaccinati si contagiano più dei non vaccinati. Attenzione però: si contagiano, non si ammalano.


Però quando 10 su 10 non erano vaccinati ne ho conosciuti pochi che l'avevano preso, e quei pochi pure non si erano ammalati, semplicemente non avevano l'olfatto, esattamente come me. Bah.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ora ho il terrore di aggiornare MilanWorld...temo che da 1 momento all'altro salti fuori qualche notizia su Tomori


----------



## chicagousait (15 Ottobre 2021)

Un milanista, ogni mattina si sveglia e sa già che riceverà una brutta notizia riguardante la rosa della sua squadra. 

Ma è una carneficina


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a questo punto se ci fosse un cluster, tanto meglio, si rinvia la partita.


Infatti,fosse stata la fogna avrebbe inventato altri 5 infortuni e chiesto il rinvio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a questo punto se ci fosse un cluster, tanto meglio, si rinvia la partita.


ma secondo te siamo tanto scaltri? manderemo la primavera implorando di massacrarci.

società di pagliacci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non vedi l'ora che ci sia un positivo per buttare sta frase senza senso.
> 3 positivi in tutta la serie A, 3 su 500 giocatori e probabilmente anche tutti gli allenatori dirigenti ecc...
> 
> e su 3, 2 sono nostri e l'altro è un novax. bah..........


Beh,a quanto pare siamo gli unici imbecilli a fare non solo i tamponi,ma anche a dichiarare la positività dei propri tesserati.

Per dire,anche questa regola idiota di aspettare 10 giorni prima di poter fare un nuovo tampone (a quanto pare regola della figc) credi che non sarà bypassata da ladroni vari ?


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,a quanto pare siamo gli unici imbecilli a fare non solo i tamponi,ma anche a dichiarare la positività dei propri tesserati.
> 
> Per dire,anche questa regola idiota di aspettare 10 giorni prima di poter fare un nuovo tampone (a quanto pare regola della figc) credi che non sarà bypassata da ladroni vari ?


Stavo per scriverlo io,ovvio ciò che sostieni.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Ottobre 2021)

Noi siamo gli unici idioti a fare tamponi e comunicare i positivi, nessuno me lo leva dalla testa. Seconda stagione che poteva dare soddisfazioni e invece diventa un'agonia, complimenti a tutti.


----------



## Viulento (15 Ottobre 2021)

Via su non e' normale, ci deve essere qualcosa sotto, forse proprio sotto milanello. Rifiuti radioattivi, una necropoli maledetta o altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

Quindi Diaz sta a casa perché un po incinto e con la diarrea. 
Ok.

Da partita da godere è diventata una prova di forza .


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------

